# Herbs & EO in Reno/ Truckee Meadows Herbs



## melstan775 (Feb 23, 2013)

hey Northern Nevadans/ Tahoe/ Truckee, CA - I found an herb shop in Reno on Wells a couple blocks north of Holcomb.  You probably know it if you live in the area but I just found it. It's called Truckee Meadows Herbs. They have herbs, spices, teas,EOs,extracts, beeswax, local honey, vitamins, and tea mixes.  Most of their stuff is available by the ounce for about one dollar to three dollars an ounce. It's more then some of the online suppliers, but the advantage is you can see what you're getting and it's from a local store that has been in business for 30 years.  If the price is a little much, maybe we can get together for a co-op purchase on some supplies. 

The lady there told me also the owner will also order things that aren't on the shelf if he can get it. He also will ship for the cost of the postage.  The website is http://www.truckeemeadowherbs.com/

ETA: I should clarify it's their herbs and spices that are inexpensive, their EOs were more then what I have seen online, and they didn't have any scent testers from what I saw.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 23, 2013)

Oooh I think a trip to Wells is in order. Usually I try to stay away from "in town" and kinda especially Wells lol, but I'll make an exception for this store.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 23, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Oooh I think a trip to Wells is in order. Usually I try to stay away from "in town" and kinda especially Wells lol, but I'll make an exception for this store.



Yeah especially on Wells, huh??  But it's toward Holcomb, so more toward the Midtown area and away from all the run down junk further north. It's south of Taco John's, it was kind of off to the side on the left in white brick building.  I just randomly happened to find the website and drove past real quick on an unplanned trip to town today. There's also a camera store there and a deli with the sweet name of Dandelion Deli.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes! The camera store, I know the owner. I sell Avon too and the guy who owns the store, his wife was one of the district sales managers for Avon in Reno. Her name is Cherokee Spellacy. =p


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 23, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Yes! The camera store, I know the owner. I sell Avon too and the guy who owns the store, his wife was one of the district sales managers for Avon in Reno. Her name is Cherokee Spellacy. =p



Oh there you go then! It's right next to the camera store. The doors there are so close together I almost mistook which one to go in!


----------

